# Yamaha P-320 Turntable Renovation Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This old Yamaha P-320 belt-drive turntable was never anything special, but it played vinyl well enough. It has been in deep hibernation longer than Rip Van Winkle. That's 20+ years.

Time to wake it up and get it spinning some tunes again.

Here are its first moments out of the box tonight.




Having been completely away from the vinyl world for so long, I feel like a newcomer. I don't know the newer brands, the suppliers, the newer technologies or material choices, so I will be asking for some advice through this process.

We'll start with the belt. I removed it from the drive motor spindle before storage so it would not be stretched out. Still, it was no big surprise to find it brittle - it broke almost on contact.



So here are my belt replacement questions:

Are there material choices? Newer, longer-lasting possibilities?
What suppliers are best to work with?
Anything else to be aware of relative to replacing the belt?

Thanks for any advice.:sn:


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Decided I would support a little-guy web-based business on this. Found TurntableNeedles.com

They have 2 belts the right circumference, the
FBL23.6
for Flat Belt Large, 23.6 inch circumference, 1/4 in width

or the
FRM23.6
for Flat Belt Medium, 23.6 inch circumference, 3/16 in width

The Large would last longer, one would think, but the P-320 will only take the 3/16 in width.

These are only 0.6 mm thick, that seems pretty flimsy. But I guess they have to be light and flexible, too.

They have a nice web site, parts and accessories for turntables and tape decks.

Belt is on order.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Got the new belt in long ago. In the mean time, my old vinyl collection has evaporated. Thought I knew right where they were, can not find them anywhere. Maybe deep in the dreaded store room. Ouch! Time to go into thorough search mode.


----------

